# My pictures



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks again Jon!!!

My bimmerfest pictures


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

Nice shots Kris. Good to see some new angles.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

KrisL said:


> *Thanks again Jon!!!
> 
> My bimmerfest pictures *


My pleasure Bud!

Excellent pics!!!!

This one is an instant BimmerFest Classic.

CHP officer doing a Classical Greek Dance (without the table!)!!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

SInce there's no linking, check out DSCN0971.JPG!


----------

